# Need Help in Finding Recipe



## musicmom116 (Jul 4, 2009)

Several years we made a  Raspberry Torte or cake from a recipe we found in the Taste of Home magazine. It used a weird kind of cheese. We have searched through my magazines & and can't find the recipe at all. Can any of you help me with this? It was really really good. 

Carolyn


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 4, 2009)

About how many years ago?I have a box filled with Taste Of Home Magazines.I could look for you.

Munky.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 4, 2009)

Definitely not 2008 or 2009. I'm thinking anywhere from 2005-2007. My son's girlfriend thinks it was a summer edition, but I'm not sure anymore.  Not even sure of the year either. But I am certain it wasn't 2008 or 2009
I'd really appreciate your help.  Thanks


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 4, 2009)

Glad it wasn't 08,09..I don't have those years..
Thank you..I'll see what I can find,and get back here asap..Dinners on..

Munky.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 4, 2009)

Chef Munky said:


> Glad it wasn't 08,09..I don't have those years..
> Thank you..I'll see what I can find,and get back here asap..Dinners on..
> 
> Munky.


 
Thanks.  did you cancel your subscription? I should because I haven't tried the thousands of recipes I have in these magazines, but I love the magazine so much, I just can't cancel.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 4, 2009)

Could this be it?

Raspberry Orange Torte Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 4, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Could this be it?


 
OMG, I think that is it!! Thanks. I didn't remember about the orange juice, it looks like I remember it though. Do you know what edition it was found in? Thanks you so much!!!


----------

